# hybrid? possible zebra, johanni or something else entirely?



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

So I just purchased juvenile Red Zebras and Johannis, and all of them looked good when i put them in my tank but now, just over a week later I see this guy swimming around in my tank.. now I know it wasn't there before I put the juvies in there and I really didn't notice this one until a couple of days ago looking so different... to me the fin colour is wrong for Red Zebra and the body shape and colour is wrong for Johanni. So if its one of those, which one.. and if not, what on earth is it? :-?

The body colour is a peachy shade, the picture looks a little paler than it really appears, the fins are quite yellow by comparison


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Are sure it is not a juvie from one of your other fish? How big is it?


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Are sure it is not a juvie from one of your other fish? How big is it?


It is about 1", maybe a little bigger and I haven't had anything breed in there yet, have had a couple holding but less than a month in any case. Based on its size etc I'm sure it was one of the ones they shipped me. I probably thought it was Red Zebra when I put it in there but now the fins are so yellow :-?


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's a couple more in case they help.. I wish it would swim down lower i can usually get sharper focus there.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am clueless....and that is saying something!!!


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Last one, tried the phone... it is almost in focus


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure is pretty though...


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Sure is pretty though...


That's where I am right now... its an oddball, maybe a hybrid  but yes, it's a good looking little fish at the moment so I'll watch with interest see how it turns out.

Would still welcome opinions and I'll add more pictures as it grows.. hopefully I'll work out how to focus them better soon!


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Here he is again a couple of months on and twice the size he was. Definitely developing some bluish hints and a little striping across the face. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well its not a regular "Red Zebra" or "Johanni" by this I guess they ment _Metriaclima estherae_ (Red) and _Pseudotropheus johannii_.
What very poor labeling by the seller.  
As I do not recognise it as any pure Mbuna I know I can only guess its a hybrid.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Well its not a regular "Red Zebra" or "Johanni" by this I guess they ment _Metriaclima estherae_ (Red) and _Pseudotropheus johannii_.
> What very poor labeling by the seller.
> As I do not recognise it as any pure Mbuna I know I can only guess its a hybrid.


Counting the numbers of everything vs what I actually have, i bought 6 Johanni and 6 Red Zebra, I have 5 definite Johanni and 6 definite Red Zebra. So this guy is Johanni plus something I think, which probably explains his bands on his face and the slowly developing blue tint. The body shape is flat wrong for Johanni though. It looks like it'll be a mystery as to whom his unknown parent was. Right now, he's not boisterous but not timid either and I still like his looks. I have no plans to distribute fry at the moment so he can stay.

You are absolutely right that it wasn't good labelling, but at the juvenile stage he was much closer to Johanni appearance just had a slight pink hue to the body.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry I should have been clearer.
Good labeling (to me) are _Metriaclima estherae_ (Minos Reef) and _Pseudotropheus johannii_ (Chiofu Bay).
Otherwise using common names like "Red Zebra" you may be getting all sorts of variant crosses or with "Johanni" a species mix or a pure suprise, as its a name sometimes used to sell more than one species as well as different variants.

Only if sellers use the variants do we have much chance of keeping the variants separate when we breed them.

All the best James


----------

